# Tell a weird thing you do



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok.. I have this bad tendency to hop into bed while I am in the middle of changing into my pj's and then just fall asleep, no pj's, with my contacts in.  Then, I wake up in the middle of the night, around 3 or 4, because I'm cold, and get up and finish getting ready for bed.


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok.. I have this bad tendency to hop into bed while I am in the middle of changing into my pj's and then just fall asleep, no pj's, with my contacts in.  Then, I wake up in the middle of the night, around 3 or 4, because I'm cold, and get up and finish getting ready for bed.


  


This maybe more nasty than wierd, But I tend to come home after work and turn the computer on first. Then, If I find something interesting(Thread on IM or something) Ill go start making dinner, eat, finish whatever it is Im doing, THEN take a shower.

Of course there is a VERY broad exception to this on days that Im working outside. ew: That, or on the rare occasion I have something worth doing that night.
(Bet I just ruined the mood for all the guys after reading the first post)
Ok, Going to go take a shower now!


----------



## dschneid (Oct 18, 2004)

work out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok.. I have this bad tendency to hop into bed while I am in the middle of changing into my pj's and then just fall asleep, no pj's, with my contacts in.  Then, I wake up in the middle of the night, around 3 or 4, because I'm cold, and get up and finish getting ready for bed.


Grekky creating imagery of a nekid female in her bad  ... with very good vision.
  :bounce:

So I hate anyone ... even people I love like my son or ex ... drinking after or before me.  And the towells ... don't even touch my towell.  Maybe a left over from my Douglas Adems days.  I like to dip my french fries in my chocolate shake  ... Wendy's fries and frostie are the best combo!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 18, 2004)

MOST things I do are weird


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

I like dipping my french fries in a choc. shake.


----------



## LAM (Oct 18, 2004)

I have to field day my house before the maid service comes every 2 weeks...


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2004)

Is pulling my weiner three times a day a weird thing?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

*a few*

i weigh all my food. and at most restaurants, no matter the caliber, I ask for nutritional information on everything I plan to order 

 No matter how late i'm running in the morning, i cant leave my apartment without making my bed. otherwise i will have a nagging feeling ALL DAY LONG.

 When I run into people on the street walking their dogs, I talk to the dogs and not the people... "hiiii puppy!" And then I feel super rude. hahahah!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2004)

I blow my nose clean in the shower and then pick out any crusty residuals.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2004)

_I say I see alot ._


_And impersonate people_


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 18, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> _I say I see alot ._
> 
> 
> _And impersonate people_



This min0 lee, hes no min0 3. When he say,"I see", you see, he see. Unlike Mino Lee, who no see what min0 lee see. You see?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2004)

_Yes I see_

_:bounce: _


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

We see


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 18, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I like to anonymously buy white roses from the flower lady for  very young girls



Maybe you should've kept that one to yourself.


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 18, 2004)

OK then how about this one:
When I am stressed out over things I go work out super hard and then take an ultra hot bath - so hot I can hardly bare it. Then I turn the AC down very cold (I live in the hot tropics). I then load up all my environmental rain and thunderstorm CD's and put the bedroom CD player on endless repeat. Then I pile up a ton of pillows on the bed climb in naked and lay down my sore, tired and aching body (from my workout) and cover up with a comforter and push out all the thoughts from the day. Then I fall asleep to the sounds of crashing thunder and pounding rain. The white noise and calming effect of the falling rain completely deprograms all the day's clamor, sounds, and distractions from my mind and I wake up fresh, alert and rejuvenated.

Weird but it works.

OD


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Chain Link, I pop my oatmeal into the microwave and turn my computer on when I wake up (if I am not going anywhere) before I go to the bathroom.  My oatmeal is cooked by the time I get out, and I like to just sit at my computer reading whatever while I eat breakfast.. kinda like people who read the paper 

BC and Jodie.. fries in a choc shake is WEIRD! I haven't eaten fries in years now, so I can't even try that lol

Nikegurl give us examples!

LAM..huh?? 

IT: no 

Manic, I think that is fairly normal, just try not to get any in your hair 

Oceandude, that is very interesting.  I need to find my own way of letting everything go and relaxing! 

BTW, I see I've made signature-status


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

When I am sitting, I almost always bounce my leg... It drives people nuts, because they can feel it through the floor.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Well your legs are huge!


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> BTW, I see I've made signature-status


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I can not chew one piece of gum at a time.  I need at least two or three, and sometimes a whole pack.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

I kick cats for distance.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

I guess its a nervous tick or something?  I dont know.  

I dont think my legs are huge.. I think its primarily the places I go to are cheaply built


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I kick cats for distance.


No no, something weird that you do. Like something odd, or unussual that most people dont do ect.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I put splenda on my salad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> and then just fall asleep, no pj's, with my contacts in.



Do you have any pics?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

LoL, no.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 19, 2004)

I sing hated songs, off key.  Loudly


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I sing hated songs, off key.  Loudly


 Are you my long-lost sister? HAHHAHAHA! me too!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

I have many weird things, but only a couple that i can share.  

I eat about 3 peices of sugarless gum for about 20 minutes and then refill.  i do this about 3 times...that's like a whole pack of gum in an hour.

I like to put those miniature colored marshmallows in the microwave (about 2 cups of them) for about 10 seconds to make them soft before I eat them.

When I do legs at the gym I play the same song over and over while I am doing my heaviest lifting


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

Another thing I like to do that is weird by today's standards is to be conspicuously generous to a friend or loved one. I never liked the modern day notion in our society of giving a gift to someone or doing a favor and expecting repayment. I find it insulting when someone tries to repay me since for me it's not a check and balance kind of thing. My philosophy is friends or loved ones just do things for each other when circumstances are such that a person needs help and I am in a position to help or I want to perform a random act of kindness; but nothing is ever expected or demanded by me in return.

So, I like to go way way over board when I see a friend or even an enemy in need. For the friend I like to do good things out of compassion and empathy. For the enemy I like the idea that they will be thinking conventionally and feel like they are indebted to me and watch them deal with how to "settle the debt" and chuckle at it when I make myself unavailable for repayment and know that it will eat at them for a long long time; certainly longer than a punch to the face or a superbly delivered insult.



OD


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 19, 2004)

If I accidentaly touch something with my left,I have to touch it with my right and vice versa,I feel unbalanced if I don't.

I also get bent out of shape if someone devirginizes my things.Like if I buy something,and I haven't opened it,and I find out someone opened it and used it.I get really pissed. 

I also don't like anyone drinking out of the same cup as me,I will just give it to them,that includes my family.I can't stand drinking anyones backwash.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 19, 2004)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> If I accidentaly touch something with my left,I have to touch it with my right and vice versa,I feel unbalanced if I don't.


_Check_


> ]I also get bent out of shape if someone devirginizes my things.Like if I buy something,and I haven't opened it,and I find out someone opened it and used it.I get really pissed.


_Check_


> I also don't like anyone drinking out of the same cup as me,I will just give it to them,that includes my family.I can't stand drinking anyones backwash.


_Check
"desvirginizes my things". That is exactly what I feel, I could not use better words.  
_


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a cultery freak, whenever I sit at the Table I always align the Cutlery perfectly.  Don't know why   Wife gets a good chuckle.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread should be renamed to "The IM O/C D Thread" HAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This thread should be renamed to "The IM O/C D Thread" HAHAHAHHAHA!


_We had that on the anxiety thread. Everybody here has OCD.  
Do you have it? _


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _We had that on the anxiety thread. Everybody here has OCD.
> Do you have it? _


 If you mean self-diagnosed OCD yeah. Sure. I do! hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _We had that on the anxiety thread. Everybody here has OCD.
> Do you have it? _


 and where the hell have you been you crazy brazilian, you???


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

uhm, ok, im am clueless - what is "OCD" ?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

I am the only sane one.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If you mean self-diagnosed OCD yeah. Sure. I do! hahahaha!


_Yeah, self-diagnosed for me too. I need to become certified insane though. _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> and where the hell have you been you crazy brazilian, you???


_I am sort of busy that is why I don´t log in at the same hours anymore. Did you see any animation movie recently? _


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> uhm, ok, im am clueless - what is "OCD" ?


  Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder. THink: Jack Nicholson in _As Good As It Gets_.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am sort of busy that is why I don´t log in at the same hours anymore. Did you see any animation movie recently? _


 No, but I'm looking forward to the new animated "reality" series on comedy central: Drawn Together!  hahahaha!


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> If I accidentaly touch something with my left,I have to touch it with my right and vice versa,I feel unbalanced if I don't.



Hmm, must be entertaining to watch you go to the men's room. Ever get any funny looks from the guy at the next door urinal?

OD


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

hahah! these are great.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Are you my long-lost sister? HAHHAHAHA! me too!



What's worse, is I do it without thinking, at horribly inappropriate times and places - in the middle of lecture at school, during a massage.  I start, realize what I'm doing, then abruptly stop.  It's embarassing.

I love making myself laugh, I do it for me, but then end up embarrasing myself!!!!!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 19, 2004)

I speak in rhymes (again to make myself laugh.)  It's stupid, "ready to go, homo?"  Nothing ever clever or witty.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 19, 2004)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> I also don't like anyone drinking out of the same cup as me



I have one kinda similar:

I'll share any drink: pop, beer, water, etc... but not milk.  I think its because it's so thick & you can see the milk slowly drip back down the side of a glass after you take a sip... i can't help but imagine their saliva slowly dripping down into my milk.  

when i was younger, a friend took a sip of my milk when i stepped away, came back & took another sip and he said, how can you drink that.. it tasted warm.  i threw up.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll listen to 15 seconds of a song over and over again, even for an hour at a time. If I'm in my car, or using headphones for thinking or meditation, I rarely listen to a song from start to finish, let alone an album. 

Certain musical patterns lock down specific brain patterns, and establish consistency. So, I guess on an intuitive level, that's why I've done this since I was a child - for several reasons.

Some people purchase a CD because they like one or two songs - I have several CD's that I haven't sold due to 15 seconds of material. That's also why I don't enjoy listening to music with other people - they wouldn't appreciate it if I constantly spun the same 10 seconds of neo-classical for ten minutes. And, most music literally has the potential to drive me mad, so I rarely put myself in a situation where I'm going to have to sit through an hour of someone's musical trash; I certainly consider most of it trash, literally, in form and intent - picture and pattern.


Otherwise, I'm a perfectly adjusted individual full of joy, love, and happy horseshit. No problems here. Suckers!



Then there's my bizarre Abyssinian ibex fetish....


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

LoL @ busylivin... ewww! you have a point!

Dante.. what's this about a pattern, etc?  What exactly does that do and what should I listen to?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> ...I love making myself laugh, I do it for me, but then end up embarrasing myself!!!!!


 Again... i truly believe we were separated at birth. hahahahahahahahahaha! Everything i do and say is for my own amusement, you'd think I was an only child growing up or something.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 19, 2004)

OK, While I'm driving (myself at the wheel) and going through a yellow light I kiss my hand and touch my headliner. I saw my older brother do this growing up and it stuck. I can't stop, and don't know why. I feel as though I will crash, burn, die if I don't.

Imagine being on a date and doing this... Enough said!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> When I am sitting, I almost always bounce my leg... It drives people nuts, because they can feel it through the floor.


   I do the same thing.

My mom (whenever we're together) will put her hand on my knee and say....."this is all nervse"

That annoys the crap out of me...I'm like....don't touch my knee again...  I bounce without evening knowing I do it........and then when people bring it to my attn...I'm like.........................   I didn't know I was doing that.......1 min later.............it's bouncing again....


----------



## largepkg (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Again... i truly believe we were separated at birth. hahahahahahahahahaha! Everything i do and say is for my own amusement, you'd think I was an only child growing up or something.




The best laughter is your own. My favorite term to myself is "I kill me"

Nobody makes me laugh like I do. The funny thing is nobody has a freaking clue what I'm laughing at.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, While I'm driving (myself at the wheel) and going through a yellow light I kiss my hand and touch my headliner. I saw my older brother do this growing up and it stuck. I can't stop, and don't know why. I feel as though I will crash, burn, die if I don't.
> 
> Imagine being on a date and doing this... Enough said!




I still do this


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, While I'm driving (myself at the wheel) and going through a yellow light I kiss my hand and touch my headliner. I saw my older brother do this growing up and it stuck. I can't stop, and don't know why. I feel as though I will crash, burn, die if I don't.
> 
> Imagine being on a date and doing this... Enough said!


 THIS BY FAR beats out any other BIZARRE SHIZNIT i've read here today. It's got a james brown, jump back gonna kiss myself, feel to it, though... i mean you could play it off if you had to, the first few times. Maybe?


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I eat about 3 peices of sugarless gum for about 20 minutes and then refill.  i do this about 3 times...that's like a whole pack of gum in an hour.



Me too


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

I love diet hot chocolate-without any liquid.

I go to the gym only on the hour or 1/2 an hour. 

I am the 'bounty' queen. I rarely use dish rags. I can use up to a roll a day


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

LoL, largepkg, I used to date someone who did that every time he drove thru a yellow light.  I think he had rosary beads hanging from his rearview and he was thanking the Lord that he made it through before it turned red


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too


 I've miraculously managed to cut back to 1-2 pieces an hour. But yes, I've resorted to buying gum in bulk at costco. It's keeps a) my cravings at bay, and b) my fingernails out of my mouth.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Jilly, I used to take a spoon and a package of SF FF chocolate pudding mix.   Lick the spoon, stick it in the pudding mix, lick it off, repeat


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 19, 2004)

Everyone's different, though, speaking in general, most people blindly listening to music without considering the effects. "I like it" doesn't count.

Next time you're listening to something, anything, see what thoughts come to mind, and see if it's easier or harder to apply yourself to a specific task (especially one that requires logic and abstraction). Or if something hits you the wrong way, see what's fallen out of order - as you would if you were trying to solve a math problem, but couldn't.

Certain patterns are more...logical..to me; but logical is also in relation to purposeful action and thought. Just think of it in terms of processing, and why something 'makes sense' to you. Definitely depends on your brain/neurochemistry, though (likes, dislike, what's intuitively 'natural') - although I think that people should be more aware of what they're listening to, in relation to what they're trying to do and think about.

Listen to classical, neo-classical - and compare it to metal and rock. You can find studies on music and memory, music and therapy, among other things. Try a google search with "music" and "cognitive neuroscience", as well as "music therapy" (although I'm not talking about therapeutic properties, per se). But without dealing with any of that, simply be aware of what you're listening to and how it affects you, in relation to thoughts, emotions, and action.

That's why I rarely listen to death or black metal now, most of it nothing more than poison - even if I "like" it. I loathe modern rock - all of it.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

GG-thats what i bought when I was at costco yesterday.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly, I used to take a spoon and a package of SF FF chocolate pudding mix.   Lick the spoon, stick it in the pudding mix, lick it off, repeat


Try diet hc, its way better


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GG-thats what i bought when I was at costco yesterday.


 My Costco Shopping List:

 Chicken Breasts
 Tilapia Filets
 Broccoli
 Gum (Orbit bubblegum flavor)

 Everything else I get on an as-needed basis at the local supermarket. hahaha!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My Costco Shopping List:
> 
> Chicken Breasts
> Tilapia Filets
> ...


Are you taking about the frozen chix???  

I buy those big bags of broccoli from costco-already cut up and washed. Nice and easy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you taking about the frozen chix???
> 
> I buy those big bags of broccoli from costco-already cut up and washed. Nice and easy!


 No way, lady! At the meat part. They package them and put them right there in the fresh meat section every day. Not the Tyson bagged and ready to cook stuff, if that's what you mean. 

  Yep - same bags of broc I get.  And the big plastic container of spring mix. or baby spinach.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LoL, largepkg, I used to date someone who did that every time he drove thru a yellow light.  I think he had rosary beads hanging from his rearview and he was thanking the Lord that he made it through before it turned red



Was it in South Florida?


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Ya, cause that crap is loaded with sodium 

I USED to buy spinach until the other day I found a little bug in it-turned me off 

We dont have orbit gum here. I love extra bubblemint. I think it sounds similar. I also but 3 packs boxes of splenda, and pam there to. Thats about it


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ya, cause that crap is loaded with sodium
> 
> I USED to buy spinach until the other day I found a little bug in it-turned me off
> 
> We dont have orbit gum here. I love extra bubblemint. I think it sounds similar. I also but 3 packs boxes of splenda, and pam there to. Thats about it


 I'd buy more stuff in bulk but i have no storage space. My apartment is tiny. And my kitchen cabinets -- oh man. TOok some getting used to.

 You want me to send you a bulk pack of orbit?! I'll do it!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Im gonna be in Vegas so I'll try it out!!! You are super sweet thanks GG!!! Im also going to try the fruity trident everyone is talking about, and various flavors of sf jello we dont have here. Any other suggestions?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im gonna be in Vegas so I'll try it out!!! You are super sweet thanks GG!!! Im also going to try the fruity trident everyone is talking about, and various flavors of sf jello we dont have here. Any other suggestions?


 Let me think about that... I'll get back to you with some suggestions, after some investigative work.


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I speak in rhymes (again to make myself laugh.)  It's stupid, "ready to go, homo?"  Nothing ever clever or witty.



Ah now that is something I do often too - but until now never thought it weird. Actually I use it as a way to keep my mind active. I also work on quick replies that have double meanings and take people off guard and make them think deeper about everyday conversational things and often integrate replies with current events or local events of humor.

OD


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Dante.. I will do a search on that! I have been interested in how music affects mood subconsciously but I never really knew where to look for more info.  I, too, used to listen to a lot of metal, but I find now it is far too aggitating for me.  I don't need any extra anger! I have a lot of classical music downloaded from during finals too lol.  

Jilly, I find diet hc to be too bitter to eat plain


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Dante.. I will do a search on that! I have been interested in how music affects mood subconsciously but I never really knew where to look for more info.  I, too, used to listen to a lot of metal, but I find now it is far too aggitating for me.  I don't need any extra anger! I have a lot of classical music downloaded from during finals too lol.



Not only anger in my case, but absent-mindedness as well as abstraction and logic failure. 

Forgot about PubMed:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi

You can dig up anything science-related in there, anything from supplements and drugs to affective disorders.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im gonna be in Vegas ... Any other suggestions?



while in Vegas?  Shop (or in oiur case just look) downstairs in Manadalay Bay.  Being a shopper like you are, I think you could spend an entire day down there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2004)

I have 2.

First, every night before I go to bed I go downstairs and heat up a lean cheeseburger.  I load up ketchup, mustard, and pickles on the thing, grab a paper towel and a nice glass of milk and go upstairs to the bathroom.  I make number 2 while eating my hamburger and drinking my milk on the throne.   I cannot go to the bathroom without doing this and if I don't do it I will have to wake up extra early in the morning to go.  I will never finish taking my dump until both the cheeseburger and milk are gone, for obvious reasons.  Once I finish both, I go through my whiping ritual, pull up my pants, and then bring the empty glass down to the kitchen and rinse it out.  This happens Monday thru Thursday.

The other thing I do is make shit up to freak people out.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Silly Dale..

Dante, I will take a look at that site later.. I read up on health-issues a little too much for my own good


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, and I'm obsessed with Carmex. It's the only lip-balm worth a damn, or as a friend put it, the only people who appreciate it are the ones who need it.

When I was a kid, I would tear the skin off of my lips until they were bloody and raw. I don't do that now, but if I don't keep them coated with Carmex, I'll unconsciously tear them up with my teeth. I'll run through a container in a few days - if I go more than three days without, my lips get torn apart.

Whenever I'm stressed, I'll liberally apply a layer even if I don't need it. Carmex is my alcohol.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have 2.
> 
> First, every night before I go to bed I go downstairs and heat up a lean cheeseburger.  I load up ketchup, mustard, and pickles on the thing, grab a paper towel and a nice glass of milk and go upstairs to the bathroom.  I make number 2 while eating my hamburger and drinking my milk on the throne.   I cannot go to the bathroom without doing this and if I don't do it I will have to wake up extra early in the morning to go.  I will never finish taking my dump until both the cheeseburger and milk are gone, for obvious reasons.  Once I finish both, I go through my whiping ritual, pull up my pants, and then bring the empty glass down to the kitchen and rinse it out.  This happens Monday thru Thursday.
> 
> The other thing I do is make shit up to freak people out.



so, what kind of stuff do you make up?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't be in the same room with someone filing their nails.  The whole filing-noise thing just drives me nuts. 

I can't stand seeing operations being performed, but apparently have no problem watching beheadings.


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ya, cause that crap is loaded with sodium
> 
> I USED to buy spinach until the other day I found a little bug in it-turned me off  ...



Mmmmm, bug protein. That's good stuff. Just kidding. 

I won't pain you to tell you what the acceptable FDA food packaging standards are for lettuce and other veggies are. You would never want to eat a hamburger again if you knew. It's expressed as a specific number of insect parts, bodies and kinds (e.g. caterpillars, lady bugs, etc.)  that are permissible per unit of standard package volume. 

OD


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, bug protein. That's good stuff. Just kidding.
> 
> I won't pain you to tell you what the acceptable FDA food packaging standards are for lettuce and other veggies are. You would never want to eat a hamburger again if you knew. It's expressed as a specific number of insect parts, bodies and kinds (e.g. caterpillars, lady bugs, etc.) that are permissible per unit of standard package volume.
> 
> OD


 I was willing to go on Fear Factor and eat live Madagascar roaches for $25K*, so I doubt some silly FDA standard will affect me. 

  *But decided to do body for life for $25K instead.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm obsessed with Carmex. It's the only lip-balm worth a damn, or as a friend put it, the only people who appreciate it are the ones who need it.
> 
> When I was a kid, I would tear the skin off of my lips until they were bloody and raw. I don't do that now, but if I don't keep them coated with Carmex, I'll unconsciously tear them up with my teeth. I'll run through a container in a few days - if I go more than three days without, my lips get torn apart.
> 
> Whenever I'm stressed, I'll liberally apply a layer even if I don't need it. Carmex is my alcohol.


OMG me too!!!! A friend of mine said its the worst stuff out there, and that it just makes your lips worse, the more you use it. See a pattern? I have a tube of the stuff with me AT ALL TIMES.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have 2.
> 
> First, every night before I go to bed I go downstairs and heat up a lean cheeseburger. I load up ketchup, mustard, and pickles on the thing, grab a paper towel and a nice glass of milk and go upstairs to the bathroom. I make number 2 while eating my hamburger and drinking my milk on the throne. I cannot go to the bathroom without doing this and if I don't do it I will have to wake up extra early in the morning to go. I will never finish taking my dump until both the cheeseburger and milk are gone, for obvious reasons. Once I finish both, I go through my whiping ritual, pull up my pants, and then bring the empty glass down to the kitchen and rinse it out. This happens Monday thru Thursday.
> 
> The other thing I do is make shit up to freak people out.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhToo much info! I think it is true because my EX-husband used to eat while taking a dump So gross 


Oh about the sugarless gum, I mix differnent kinds together to come up with new flavors. Like one peice of Orbit bubble gum original flavor and two of the cinnimon. or Koolerz has pina colada flavor , Watermelon, and citrus, I might get crazy and mix an Orbit cinnimon with a Kooler watermelon. Good stuff!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ....Oh about the sugarless gum, I mix differnent kinds together to come up with new flavors. Like one peice of Orbit bubble gum original flavor and two of the cinnimon. or Koolerz has pina colada flavor , Watermelon, and citrus, I might get crazy and mix an Orbit cinnimon with a Kooler watermelon. Good stuff!


 My brain is about to explode thinking of the possibilities!!!!!! I love koolers.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

I hold my cell phone to my ear when I'm singing in the car so people don't think I'm talking to myself!!

Jodie- I dunk my fries in my milkshake too!!


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> OMG me too!!!! A friend of mine said its the worst stuff out there, and that it just makes your lips worse, the more you use it. See a pattern?



No. However, I see a friend who's in need of a foot up the ass.

Blasphemer! Pure blasphemy.

Not true by any means. The wussy chap-stick nonsense cuts it for most people; Carmex is highly useful for those with more severe issues.

No one talks smack about Carmex.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> No. However, I see a friend who's in need of a foot up the ass.
> 
> Blasphemer! Pure blasphemy.
> 
> ...


Whats your fav??? Tub, toob or 'chapstick' one?


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was willing to go on Fear Factor and eat live Madagascar roaches for $25K*, so I doubt some silly FDA standard will affect me.
> 
> *But decided to do body for life for $25K instead.



OMG GG, that is like extreme ridiculousness with the roach thing. I have a pretty tough stomach but when I watched them do that TV segment with the pitcher of roach chum I was close to tossing my cookies. That show should have been outlawed. Please tell me you would never do something like that for any amount of money. It's coloring my shiny image of you.

OD


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whats your fav??? Tub, toob or 'chapstick' one?



Count me among the Carmex addicted.  Tub for me.  Got's ta' be the original.   

Since I don't think that's particularly wierd, I'll have to think of something else.  Hmmmm............................I hang around here a lot.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 19, 2004)

Tub. I will have nothing to do with that tube ridiculousness.



> Since I don't think that's particularly wierd



You wouldn't be saying that if your lip balm doubled as auto-erotic lubrication.

I've said too much, gotta go.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I do the same thing.
> 
> My mom (whenever we're together) will put her hand on my knee and say....."this is all nervse"
> 
> That annoys the crap out of me...I'm like....don't touch my knee again...  I bounce without evening knowing I do it........and then when people bring it to my attn...I'm like.........................   I didn't know I was doing that.......1 min later.............it's bouncing again....



yea, im the exact same.  Maybe when we meet someday, we can put our hands on each others knees.  You know.. to make it stop


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 19, 2004)

Premier, me thinks she might need a helping hand or a 3rd one 
OD


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Dante-
That link with Dargaard in it.. I kinda like that.  Its medival like..


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2004)

I do things in 3's, not sure why though. I sing ALL the time,(Also very loudly) they call me "Jukebox" at work.I also bounce my legs while sitting. The one thing I ALWAYS do no matter what, and I do not have a clue why, is I swallow my gum, I just cannot chew it more than 5 minutes.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2004)

I bounce my leg while sitting too.  When I'm at home on the computer I get both going and the whole desk starts rattling.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't think of anything really weird that I do, in my opinion I do everything normal and everyone else is weird.


----------



## redspy (Oct 19, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I bounce my leg while sitting too. When I'm at home on the computer I get both going and the whole desk starts rattling.


I heard that was a sign of sexual frustration.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I heard that was a sign of sexual frustration.


Sex is good (see my avatar)  I think I just can't sit still for very long so bouncing my legs keeps them active and helps me concentrate better.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 19, 2004)

My Doctor told me that my bounciness stems from severe ADHD.  Maybe you guys are too!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2004)

I have dyslexia so my leg bounces more when I'm reading so that I can keep in tune with the letters bouncing around the page or screen.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 19, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> :bounce:


Stop teasing me


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Largepkg, if you dated me, you'd remember 

They have pina colada Koolerz now????????


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 19, 2004)

I get that knee thing too.  People get bugged at me for it      at the dinner table.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 19, 2004)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> If I accidentaly touch something with my left,I have to touch it with my right and vice versa,I feel unbalanced if I don't.
> 
> I also get bent out of shape if someone devirginizes my things.Like if I buy something,and I haven't opened it,and I find out someone opened it and used it.I get really pissed.
> 
> I also don't like anyone drinking out of the same cup as me,I will just give it to them,that includes my family.I can't stand drinking anyones backwash.




  wow, we are exactly alike lol
I have that same kinda OCD problem...

Like if i grind my teeth on the right side, i have to on my left

and if i flex my left arm, i have to flex my right to balance it lol!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 19, 2004)

i also bounce my leg

Whenever i touch something nasty i have to wash my hands, and even if i just washed them, if i throw something in the trash and accidently touch the "clean" side of the bag, i have to wash my hands again, and its more of a rinse....

i make random noises a lot...ummm

Sometimes if im on a long drive and im the passenger, i look out the window and
everytime i pass right by a post, ill say in my head "now...Now, now"
whenever i pass one...


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't sleep much.....


----------



## perfectbody (Oct 19, 2004)

I kiss my weights before i lift.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 19, 2004)

I dunno if people would think it's weird, but I NEVER set my alarm clock to an even minute.  It's always like 6:33, 6:41, etc.  I don't like to wake up on even minutes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

I do that too.  I can't set it for 8:00, has to be 8:01.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 20, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wow, we are exactly alike lol
> I have that same kinda OCD problem...
> 
> Like if i grind my teeth on the right side, i have to on my left
> ...




I didn't even know that was a problem....until I started reading this thread.
nybody know what Obcessive -Compulsive Disorder is?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> OMG GG, that is like extreme ridiculousness with the roach thing. I have a pretty tough stomach but when I watched them do that TV segment with the pitcher of roach chum I was close to tossing my cookies. That show should have been outlawed. Please tell me you would never do something like that for any amount of money. It's coloring my shiny image of you.
> 
> OD


 I was only half serious. I did send in an audition application for Fear Factor, but I did NOT say I was afraid of or grossed out by roaches, strategically, so that they wouldn't flag me for one of those. I didn't make it though, regardless. 

 I was more about the physical challenges than the gross-out ones. It's about the adrenaline rush for me, not the roaches hahhahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I do that too.  I can't set it for 8:00, has to be 8:01.


 Hahhahha! I'm the complete opposite. It all has to be on the hour or half hour. The days I've set it for like :15  or :45 instead of :00 or :30, I am grumpier when I wake up, like I cheated myself of 15 minutes, or overslept 15 minutes.

 I also don't like making appointments with doctors or dentists for those times. Either :00 or :30.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 20, 2004)

People shouldn't lightly toss around "OCD."

Everyone has an odd habit or two, many being (loosely) obsessive in nature. Obsessive, as in: if I do this, I must do that; if I see that, I must do this.

Everyone experiences stress - in some social circumstances, business settings, or otherwise. Does everyone have GAD or SAD (general anxiety disorder or social anxiety disorder) because of this? No. Think about what a "disorder" is. Hint: it's not mere idiosyncratic behavior.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

I set my clocks all ahead 7 mins


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> People shouldn't lightly toss around "OCD."
> 
> Everyone has an odd habit or two, many being (loosely) obsessive in nature. Obsessive, as in: if I do this, I must do that; if I see that, I must do this.
> 
> Everyone experiences stress - in some social circumstances, business settings, or otherwise. Does everyone have GAD or SAD (general anxiety disorder or social anxiety disorder) because of this? No. Think about what a "disorder" is. Hint: it's not mere idiosyncratic behavior.


 I don't SERIOUSLY use it. I use it in a joking manner, to imply i'm kinda obsessive with some of my idiosyncracies.  Sorry if it was misunderstood or if it offended anyone who truly has OCD.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you like Carmex, try Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm, you'll be shocked!
My alarm clock HAS to be set on the hour or half hour.  I set my clock ahead 15 minutes.  I'll reset my alarm clock if it stops anywhere other than that.
I correct people for improper grammar.  Regardless of who they are: peer or mentor, I will correct them.  Too many "aint's" and "seens!"


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't SERIOUSLY use it. I use it in a joking manner, to imply i'm kinda obsessive with some of my idiosyncracies.  Sorry if it was misunderstood or if it offended anyone who truly has OCD.



I wasn't referring to you 

It was in reference to Rex's post (also talking in general), and I should have quoted him. Plus, I wasn't concerned about anyone taking offense - rather, as with Rex, I didn't want anyone to think they actually had a serious problem going by what's been discussed.

"OMFG, you mean I have a disorder????"

No, you're human. Which is a disorder in itself.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> I wasn't referring to you
> 
> It was in reference to Rex's post (also talking in general), and I should have quoted him. Plus, I wasn't concerned about anyone taking offense - rather, as with Rex, I didn't want anyone to think they actually had a serious problem going by what's been discussed.
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! Ok. Thanks for clearing it up. I felt bad, thought it was me, since I'd originally brought it up on this thread. 

 Rex, you're not disordered, man. Disorderly, maybe.


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was only half serious. I did send in an audition application for Fear Factor, but I did NOT say I was afraid of or grossed out by roaches, strategically, so that they wouldn't flag me for one of those. I didn't make it though, regardless.
> 
> I was more about the physical challenges than the gross-out ones. It's about the adrenaline rush for me, not the roaches hahhahahaha!



Good. That idea was bugging me. I understand adrenaline and challenges intimately. We have something in common there and you incite and project both in a very compact package.
  
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 20, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> I dunno if people would think it's weird, but I NEVER set my alarm clock to an even minute.  It's always like 6:33, 6:41, etc.  I don't like to wake up on even minutes.


Hmmm, I always set my bedroom clock 15 minutes after the current time. It seems to have it's pragmatic advantages when we are late to bed on those romantic evenings and don't need to hurry things along as well as the benefit of providing a welcome cushion of time when running late in the morning for important appointments or work etc. I do the same thing with my car clock and I find I am less stressed out trying to get somewhere in a hurry since I (obsessively) abhor being late for anything but in the back of my mind have a fuzzy recollection I have plenty of time.

OD


----------



## Paynne (Oct 20, 2004)

I read a bodybuilding msg board, actually eat 6 meals a day, and have to workout 4 days a week no matter what.    Pretty wierd eh?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2004)

All of my clocks have to be set to atomic time, I like to set my alarm for the :51 or:21 cause when I hit snooze it will go off at :00 or :30 when I plan on getting up.  I started doing this after reading that just jumping out of bed is hard on the heart.


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

I play a game, almost every weekend, that gives me these .


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 20, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> I play a game, almost every weekend, that gives me these .



Well, if you'd stop playing darts with Butterfly you wouldn't get those.


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd stop playing darts with Butterfly you wouldn't get those.


Tell her that. She sneaks up on me.

Oh and just to make you feel all warm and fuzzy....thats my butt cheek.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 20, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Tell her that. She sneaks up on me.
> 
> Oh and just to make you feel all warm and fuzzy....thats my butt cheek.



Yeah, warm and fuzzy, like I just drank a gallon of spoiled milk.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 20, 2004)

I got the thing going on that Pre and Babs were talkin about were you are always figgeting your leg and bouncin it. I think it goes with the territory of takin ephedrine everyday, althou I used to only do it when I was amped, now I seem to always do it. also I am very addicted to chapstick, if I am anywhere without it I start to wig out.. Don't know who wierd any of those things are thou.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

I cannot leave the house without a bottle of water.  If I do, I feel all confused when I reach for it, and it's not there


----------



## Paynne (Oct 21, 2004)

My 13 year old has to have the volume of the tv set to an even number.  If someone adjusts it to an odd number, he has to get up and move it up or down one setting.  And I have been sworn to secrecy!  I can't tell anyone else why I'm on the floor roaring at this


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 21, 2004)

I do a lot of weird things...

I sleep under 2 blankets, and open the thing where the heat come out so that my room would be HOT.
I like to take VERY hot shwers (sometimes don't even turn the cold water on).
In the winter I sometimes wear like 3 sweaters.
At the gym I always use the exact same elliptical machine.  If I don't I feel uncomfortable.
I drink green tea with almost every meal.
I have days where I don't say a word all day.
I day dream A LOT and sometimes space out.

I can go on and on, but I think I'll stop now.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I do a lot of weird things...
> 
> I sleep under 2 blankets, and open the thing where the heat come out so that my room would be HOT.
> I like to take VERY hot shwers (sometimes don't even turn the cold water on).
> ...


Will you marry me?


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 21, 2004)

> Will you marry me?


typical male


----------



## largepkg (Oct 21, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> typical male



There is nothing typical about that Mofo!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 21, 2004)

> There is nothing typical about that Mofo!


you're right, he's special


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 21, 2004)

if i hear a sound or weird word, and me and the gang say it a few times

I keep saying it all day and all week and all month, b4 i stop...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 21, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> if i hear a sound or weird word, and me and the gang say it a few times
> 
> I keep saying it all day and all week and all month, b4 i stop...


You're not weird just a little too goofy.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a stud in my nose and I twist it constantly.  People think I'm doing something else, naturally!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it true... what they say about women who get their noses pierced?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh GOD, what do they say???


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

That they are capable of multiple orgasm's.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Really?  That's what is said??  Hmmmm......I don't know what to say.......I'm blushing.......shit!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

So its true!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

GAWD!!!  Now I'm blushing even worse...and......yeah.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Im serious, thats what I was told.

lucky girl


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2004)

You mean lucky guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2004)

Wierd thing.....OK I agree with all that Johnnny says


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Huh?  Min0, you're not calling me a guy are you??


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You mean lucky guy.



No, I stand by what I said.  Seeing as 50% or so of women cant even orgasm.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

He wasn't calling me the guy, was he?  

I would die like a samurai if I couldn't orgasm!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> He wasn't calling me the guy, was he?
> 
> I would die like a samurai if I couldn't orgasm!


 
No nonono. A guy would love a woman who can have multiple orgasms. He would feel like a stud


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh good, I still love you then!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 21, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You're not weird just a little too goofy.





no one else does this?

if i hear something (and im not talking about a lyric)
I repeat it over and over w/o even thinking about it
sometimes ill do it for weeks b4 i just quit...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 21, 2004)

whoa adrien...i thought you were like good...all this orgasm talk...
You are no longer one of the "innocent" girls..


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey now, I never brought up the orgasm stuff.  I didn't even answer the question!!  Can I be innocent again???  Pretty please?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 21, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> no one else does this?
> 
> if i hear something (and im not talking about a lyric)
> I repeat it over and over w/o even thinking about it
> sometimes ill do it for weeks b4 i just quit...


Nope, but if I hear a jingle on the radio or t.v I repeat it and start adlibbing it to fit whatever activity I'm doing.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

They can't orgasm at all??? Or just from intercourse?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 21, 2004)

I do many weird things. Whenever I heat something up in the microwave, I always make the seconds a prime number. Sometimes I actually stop to check that the number is prime. I do the leg bouncing thing, and when im driving sometimes i tap my hands in a pattern that is left right left right, left right right left and it coincides with when i pass the white lines, and i do it subconsciously. Oh, and i am diagnosed ADD


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA! Ok. Thanks for clearing it up. I felt bad, thought it was me, since I'd originally brought it up on this thread.
> 
> Rex, you're not disordered, man. Disorderly, maybe.


 
Okay,Thanks.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

When I see people with mullets, I tell them.  It's rude.  It's mean and I do it purely for my own enjoyment without regard to their feelings.  I'm not mean to them, I just point and say, "mullet."  I know it's a huge character flaw.  I am in therapy though, and my therapist does not have a mullet, so I feel, soon, that I will stop this horrible habit.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Oct 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Grekky creating imagery of a nekid female in her bad ... with very good vision.
> :bounce:
> 
> So I hate anyone ... even people I love like my son or ex ... drinking after or before me. And the towells ... don't even touch my towell. Maybe a left over from my Douglas Adems days. I like to dip my french fries in my chocolate shake ... Wendy's fries and frostie are the best combo!


Amen brother!! I LOVE me some frosty and french fries...


----------



## Rocky_Road (Oct 22, 2004)

So, for a "weird" thing, I have one for myself as well as adrien.... We have tthis uncanny ability to finish each others thoughts or we'll start to tell each other the exact same thing at the same time.

Idn't dat sumpin'??


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

Idn't da lawd gud?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

Bump.. come out all you weirdos!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 2, 2004)

whenever i see a rolled up carpet or tarp on the side of the freeway i'm positive it contains a dead body.  is that weird?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

That is funny nike!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 2, 2004)

careful though...it's a contagious one.  whenever i tell people that one they curse me later when they realize they're starting to "see it my way" 

for future reference - smallish carpet rolls contain small dead bodies.  tiny ones contain dead family pets.  big ones - could be an entire village of dead folks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 2, 2004)

If I go to pee and someone left a doodie in the toilet, I play a game of pee asteroids with it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If I go to pee and someone left a doodie in the toilet, I play a game of pee asteroids with it.


 When I hear things like this it makes me wish I was a guy, at least temporarily. At least to pee.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2004)

i never work out when its dark. I feel unblanced if i dont do something with both hands but not all the time. and i do the leg bouncing thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

...this one time...at band camp....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner please, no thoughts of you and a flute or trumpet, that's just a bad image.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

I use paper clips to clean my ears sometimes.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Burner please, no thoughts of you and a flute or trumpet, that's just a bad image.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> When I hear things like this it makes me wish I was a guy, at least temporarily. At least to pee.


naw...that part's over rated...

ok, peeing standing up is pure genius!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If I go to pee and someone left a doodie in the toilet, I play a game of pee asteroids with it.


I cannot use a toilet unless it is spotless.  Then I stack 400 paper towels on it and can only flush it with my shoe.  I would freak at trying to play asteroids for fear of splash back.


----------



## John Kerry (Nov 2, 2004)

I take showers with John Edwards. He has a nice butt.


----------



## George W. Bush (Nov 2, 2004)

I choke on pretzels.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 3, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I cannot use a toilet unless it is spotless.  Then I stack 400 paper towels on it and can only flush it with my shoe.  I would freak at trying to play asteroids for fear of splash back.



There is a psychological term for this. It's called "those that use to piss on the public toilet seats when they were asshole kids adult onset and fair play and what goes around, comes around, and is probably gonna get me phobia".

OD


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

Let's see..another weird thing I do....avoid political threads and my god is there a lot!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmmm... I made my cat do the Macarena last night, shortly thereafter followed by YMCA, he wasn't amused.  I don't think this is particually weird, just bloody funny.   
I am sporting battle wounds today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

As mentionned in my journal, I always accidentally type bitch control when I am trying to type birth control and I always have to go back and fix it (yes this time too) Even when I am paying attention, I still do it. I get a kick out of it tho


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2004)

my dog is a Rotwieller Doberman mix his name is Angus but I call him Angrius (angry us) which is probably dumb because people already think he's going to eat them. I also call him Axis a lot by mistake because I had a Dobie years ago by that name.


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

i cant adjust the stereo in my car or anywhere to anything that isnt a multiple of 5 :/

eg, cant be 27, has to be 20, 25, or 30 

true story, i just cant set it to anything else but in 5's :/


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

I take the lid off pepper shakers so i can put lots of pepper on my foods.
The holes on those darn things are to small


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

I cover up all my electronic things in my room at night cause I like it nice and dark when I sleep at night


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

ummmmm what else do I do..... I like to whore in threads sometimes


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 5, 2004)

oh here is one i forgot about: I like to drive in the countryside, open my car windows and moooooooooooo loudly to cows lol!
OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah that is fun OD.... I like that myself... and when traveling I like to count out of state license plates (I supposed that is old) and hold my hand out the window letting it move through the swift air like an airplane   Then when someone pisses ya off while driving you turn your ignition off, pump the gas a few times and then turn your ignition back on causing a huge backfire that scares the hell out of them...   The only bad thing about that is it damages your muffler  
.   It was even funnier when Uncle Buck did it in his old classic movie of his.   But he didn't do it on purpose in his movie


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> oh here is one i forgot about: I like to drive in the countryside, open my car windows and moooooooooooo loudly to cows lol!
> OD


Rich does that too, but for him it's a mating call.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

And he's calling Max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And he's calling Max


Nah, mine goes something like this, "Randy just left the house, come on over and show me how someone not sans penis does it."


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn,  and I thought you might not have seen that little clip 

Max would make a great reporter...  Doesn't miss a thing.  God Dammit!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

But DU is the one that likes Sans Penis     I am a gopro butt man myself... 
Hey, did that sound right?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> But DU is the one that likes Sans Penis     I am a gopro butt man myself...
> Hey, did that sound right?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Gopro just might come in and say, "Keep my butt out of this!"  

Butt what I really meant was...well I was referring to a nice picture of a ladies butt yesterday that I titled "Gopro Butt" .  There! that should make more sense now.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2004)

My boyfriend has a thing about pirates, pirate sticker on his car window and so on. When he keeps licking after he gets to the center I (not too hard) poke my thumb in his eye to make him stop. Now I know why pirates wear those eye patches.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend has a thing about pirates, pirate sticker on his car window and so on. When he keeps licking after he gets to the center I (not too hard) poke my thumb in his eye to make him stop. Now I know why pirates wear those eye patches.


well, shiver me timbers......

he doesn't have a parrot on his shoulder while he be pilages the booty, does he?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2004)

Arrr matey sadly no but I plan on buying him one.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> But DU is the one that likes Sans Penis   I am a gopro butt man myself...
> Hey, did that sound right?





			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I found a photo of the type of Manly Men
> And this guy only worked the Gopro program for a few months... While I admit my equipment doesn't hold a candle to that, at least it is not in the freak show category either   And I am all natural....
> 
> All I can say is "Say no to steroids!"


Nuff said.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

DU,

You have a serious obsession for this guys weenie 

And I wish Rocky luck with her boyfriend the Parrot...I mean pirate


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> DU,
> 
> You have a serious obsession for this guys weenie


Im just defending myself against the baseless accusations of penis-phelia. I never posted a pic of a schlong.  

ITS ALL YOUUUUU, RANDY!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, but you been telling me that all day   
You still must feel guilty about something  

I think you need to go to confession DU 
Just don't tell me anymore...


And I don't want to see this guys Challupa anymore 
If I wanted that I would go to Taco Bell.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

I think you should talk to BC ....DU. He posted a Scrotum for you today  

I didn't even realize where you posted this....  Geeze DU, this is a family thread.
That wasn't kewl posting that picture of that Garbozza in here


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think you should talk to BC ....DU. He posted a Scrotum for you today


Fuqq that.

Oh damn, wrong thread.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That wasn't kewl posting that picture of that *Garbozza* in here


I think youve got the problem. I mean, hell, youve even named the damn thing.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, shiver me timbers......
> 
> he doesn't have a parrot on his shoulder while he be pilages the booty, does he?


good one mike..hey i haventtalked to u in ages?? how s kristen and the family??


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Fuqq that.
> 
> Oh damn, wrong thread.


Du --- You are a bad bad man


----------



## Flex (Nov 6, 2004)

Hmmm. Weird things, huh?

1. I murder for fun

2. I see dead people

3. I lay on my back and put my feet on the wall so when i beat off i can blow it on my chest  

In all honesty i think the weirdest thing i do is when i listen to music, it HAS to be blairing. Whether i blast my stereo while driving my car, in my room so i can hear it while i shower or in my headphones while i train. It's not worth listening to music unless its LOUD. (no wonder why i'm going deaf)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> good one mike..hey i haventtalked to u in ages?? how s kristen and the family??


Hey brotha-
i'm sure she's just fine...whatever she's doing...
we broke off in May.  It sucks, but whatcha gonna do? Me? I got my job as a bouncer back downtown again.
Need to have a bit of fun...gets me out of the house on weekends and gets me meeitng new people.
How's things with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Geeze DU, this is a family thread.


uh huh......THIS coming from a man that has a hottie stripping in his signature...


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

Yeah what's up with these signatures with naked to half naked women bouncing around.. It makes reading through the threads aggravating and I don't want to turn them ALL off just because of a few people's.


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah what's up with these signatures with naked to half naked women bouncing around.. It makes reading through the threads aggravating and I don't want to turn them ALL off just because of a few people's.


OK OK OK 

Sorry.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 6, 2004)

The one wierd thing I do.... When I used to eat whatever/whenever I got into a habit of putting italian dressing on almost any food dish... Everything from rice to pasta to pizza


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> uh huh......THIS coming from a man that has a hottie stripping in his signature...


   

Sorry people for my sig. Burner is right! But I didn't add my sig from within this thread. It just kind of propagated itself throughout the board.If anyone is offended, I will certainly remove her. I was just up late last night having some fun with various pictures and stuff. 


I removed her....


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> The one wierd thing I do.... When I used to eat whatever/whenever I got into a habit of putting italian dressing on almost any food dish... Everything from rice to pasta to pizza


That's not so weird - that is a predisposition to liking vinegar tastes. I do that all the time but often do it with just a shaker or bottle of vinegar and have different flavored ones. It's also a cool way to manually reduce the glycemic index of foods.

OD


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> That's not so weird - that is a predisposition to liking vinegar tastes. I do that all the time but often do it with just a shaker or bottle of vinegar and have different flavored ones. It's also a cool way to manually reduce the glycemic index of foods.
> 
> OD


I do the same. Aint nothin wrong with that. 

One weird thing I do.... when benching, I have to square up the bench to the ceiling tiles. That way, when I am lifting, I see the bar as parallel to the ceiling tiles. If its not, it bothers the hell outta me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 6, 2004)

I have the same taste for vinegar as my dad. He did it since I was little and now me


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I do the same. Aint nothin wrong with that.
> 
> One weird thing I do.... when benching, I have to square up the bench to the ceiling tiles. That way, when I am lifting, I see the bar as parallel to the ceiling tiles. If its not, it bothers the hell outta me.



OMG I do this too but forgot I do it. Everyting must be symmetrical in the gym, at home etc.
OD


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> OMG I do this too but forgot I do it. Everyting must be symmetrical in the gym, at home etc.
> OD


Everything has got to be at a regular angle, nothing haphazard.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah what's up with these signatures with naked to half naked women bouncing around.. It makes reading through the threads aggravating and I don't want to turn them ALL off just because of a few people's.


I was just demonstrating some of the wierd things I do sometimes.. 
I like to drop pictures of half nake women bouncing around in my sig from time to time    

Sorry though Greeky, after I seen that it offended you, she was gone. 


But honestly....it was all DU's fault. He gave me the picture


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I like to chomp on wintergreen life savers and watch them spark in the dark


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I like to drop pictures of half nake women bouncing around in my sig from time to time
> 
> Sorry though Greeky, after I seen that it offended you, she was gone.
> 
> ...


Who cares??


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Who cares??


Probably nobody DU, but one has to have somebody to blame


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

Du and Randy, both those girls are hot and I have actually seen those two clips before, but there is a time and a place for everything. Thanks guys!


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Du and Randy, both those girls are hot and I have actually seen those two clips before, but there is a time and a place for everything. Thanks guys!


Agreed Greeky, and you're more than welcome 

And when you're ready Greeky, just name that time and place and I'll be there    <just teasin>


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm getting ready to go to the Outback steakhouse


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a weakness for their chocolate cake smoothered in rasberry sauce


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

I suppose that's a weird thing  But this is not a whoring thread!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

I use an empty tissue box to collect my dirty tissues on my desk, so I don't have a pile of dirty tissues all over the damn place.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

I drink water and diet soda out of my protein shaker cuz it makes me feel cool


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I do the same. Aint nothin wrong with that.
> 
> One weird thing I do.... when benching, I have to square up the bench to the ceiling tiles. That way, when I am lifting, I see the bar as parallel to the ceiling tiles. If its not, it bothers the hell outta me.


me too!
ok..I used to...the gym i go to know...the benches are bolted to the floor...


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I suppose that's a weird thing  But this is not a whoring thread!


Just because I have a lot of weird tendencies, doesn't mean I'm whoring Greeky... Boy, you sure complain a lot .   Next time you create a thread you should list the rules for everyone.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I like to use a lot of smilies in my sentences too


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I like to drive fast in the rain on the freeway and pull the emergency brake causing me to do like 3-4 360 degree spins in a straight line..   Not I will tell you, that is a major rush.


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I like to drive fast in the rain on the freeway and pull the emergency brake causing me to do like 3-4 360 degree spins in a straight line.. Not I will tell you, that is a major rush.


Works better in a parking lot. An empty one, preferably. Its the most fun in the snow. Even better - to take your car out on the ice. Drive down a boatlaunch in the winter, jsut slide all over the ponds. Hell ya.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I used to do that too... well come barreling down a parks parking lot and hittin the ole E-Brake     That was a bit safer then the freeway, but I had a modified bug that was lowered to the ground.  You couldn't roll it if you wanted to.   I had a lot of fun times with that car.  And they are the best for e-brake maneuvers.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2004)

When my kids were really little Tesla used to tell Tyler to scream really loud when he got out of the tub then she'd crack up because his testicles would go way up. We still laugh when he screams because we can't help but know that under his clothes.......


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Boy, you sure complain a lot .   Next time you create a thread you should list the rules for everyone.



Rule #72:  The only one allowed to complain, is Greeky.  Please forward all other complaints up your ass.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Rule #72: The only one allowed to complain, is Greeky. Please forward all other complaints up your ass.


   O....k


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> When my kids were really little Tesla used to tell Tyler to scream really loud when he got out of the tub then she'd crack up because his testicles would go way up. We still laugh when he screams because we can't help but know that under his clothes.......


I know you had to have broken one of Greeky's rules with this one


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

see, I knew it was a violation.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2004)

Randy I liked the girlie thing you had in your signature but think it was really sweet of you to take it out cuz it bothered greeky.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2004)

When I'm on th pc when I'm not using my left hand I sit with it in the back waist of my jeans palm out. No idea why I do it, my friend Paul always used to say 
" Here let me do that for you."


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Randy I liked the girlie thing you had in your signature but think it was really sweet of you to take it out cuz it bothered greeky.


Why thank you Rocky... that was very kind of you to say that


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Bump.


I attract several guys of the same occupation in a row. 

I save Dunkin Donuts napkins for tissues.  

I put my lipgloss on just to eat it.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> 
> I attract several guys of the same occupation in a row.


Holla when you get to accountants.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)




----------

